# since oledscott I can't look at these posts the same anymore



## bimini (Jul 2, 2003)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=30448

I'm sitting here snickering about all the potential answers to the sincere "mtn biker turned roadie questions" but, know that the whole slapping the newbie thing has gotten worn out and it's time to move on.

Hopefully there are still those with the patience to answer the question with real answers.

Just a half dozen posts to go to the big 2 triple ought


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

bimini said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=30448
> 
> I'm sitting here snickering about all the potential answers to the sincere "mtn biker turned roadie questions" but, know that the whole slapping the newbie thing has gotten worn out and it's time to move on.
> 
> ...


newbie.

the guy says he's 5'11" and 220 pounds...either he's Arnold in his prime or quite the porker.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

bimini said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=30448
> 
> I'm sitting here snickering about all the potential answers to the sincere "mtn biker turned roadie questions" but, know that the whole slapping the newbie thing has gotten worn out and it's time to move on.
> 
> ...


 Nah-correcting someone about FIT not 'fit' isn't going 2B fun


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

bimini said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=30448
> 
> I'm sitting here snickering about all the potential answers to the sincere "mtn biker turned roadie questions" but, know that the whole slapping the newbie thing has gotten worn out and it's time to move on.
> 
> ...


I blammed 'em for a month, caused an uproar, lost my mind, didn't do a damn bit of good. They -- the 'MTBers looking to go road' -- are legion. I'll tell you one thing tho -- most of 'em have never ridden a mountain bike on a trail. Ten years ago they BOUGHT one, rode it once around the block, and hung it up, and since they don't want to look like complete idiots when they want a 'Lance bike' to lose 40 pounds and regain Youth, they come in here saying they're 'longtime MTBers.'

IMHO.

IME, actually.

YMMV.

And I don't give a damn if this 'helps.'

But I do hope it FITS.

AJS may well be the lucky one.


----------



## stevee (Feb 4, 2005)

You already go girl!


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

suonata said:


> Hi, I'm a long-time Roadie looking to go. That's it, I'm just looking to go.
> 
> Advice?


Metimucil?


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

snapdragen said:


> Metimucil?


Baaaaaahaaaaahaaaaa.

short, sweet and to the point. post of my abbreviated week


----------



## bimini (Jul 2, 2003)

*What a pouseur*

This is the "used" dog we were given a year ago. It was only 2 years old and we were her 4th owners. She had a couple of behavior problems that we got adjusted in a couple of months. She was one of those spur of the moment petshop puppies that was purchased by clueless owners and then haned around to a couple of more clueless owners. Now she is a good dog.

Just needed to get 1999 out of the way.


----------

